

Ask HN: Are non-free Slack Communities worth the cost? - geekuillaume

Hi HN !
I see a lot of Slack based communities annonced here. A lot of them aren&#x27;t free.
Are they worth the cost ?
Could you share with us your exepriences ?<p>Thanks and have a good day !
======
phantom_oracle
I've never seen this, but I think IRC would be the de-facto alternate to these
"hip" communities.

In the end, you will go where you can benefit most, so if paying $5 bucks a
month gets you speaking to smarter people, folks will do it.

I still think IRC is the place you go to for tech-talk (sadly everyone has
ended up on Freenode though).

~~~
chetanahuja
Why's Freenode sad? (genuinely curious)

~~~
phantom_oracle
Although it is my opinion on the situation, having all IRC centralized onto 1
"network" kind of reduces the redundancy that many different networks would
bring by just existing.

